# Terminal 2 arrival



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

I will be arriving in Manila at Terminal 2 (Vancouver - Manila non stop) and need to meet my girlfriend there. I am confused about how to arrange that, I know there are numbered pillars outside the parking lot where people wait, but how do I know which pillar I should tell her to wait at? (there are 18 pillars i think and far apart)


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

rinavic said:


> I will be arriving in Manila at Terminal 2 (Vancouver - Manila non stop) and need to meet my girlfriend there. I am confused about how to arrange that, I know there are numbered pillars outside the parking lot where people wait, but how do I know which pillar I should tell her to wait at? (there are 18 pillars i think and far apart)



#18 is a good location it's near the taxi's. Video of NAIA Terminal 2 outside arrival





 





Boingo Wi-Fi is a good way to stay in touch at layover locations in Asia at Airports where there is no free wi-fi. Create an account and pay for one 24 hour use to start when you depart Canada. Boingo Wireless, Inc. (nasdaq: wifi)

You can keep her updated on your arrival status via text messages to her cell phone using

Free SMS Philippines | Free Text Messaging Philippines 

Chikka - Always the best way to text FREE to the Philippines


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

If you don't have a cell phone that works in the Phils, there is a workaround that I have used some years ago. As you leave the building. go to one of the white shirted rent-a-cops who are everywhere and he can call her # from his phone and you can get together. Most are willing to help out the Foreigner, and expect to be given a good tip for this little extra service.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> If you don't have a cell phone that works in the Phils, there is a workaround that I have used some years ago. As you leave the building. go to one of the white shirted rent-a-cops who are everywhere and he can call her # from his phone and you can get together. Most are willing to help out the Foreigner, and expect to be given a good tip for this little extra service.
> 
> Fred


Its wirth 20 pesos


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

The times that I have gone to the Philippines I have simply told my friend which airline I'm arriving on, flight number and arrival time, and they've always been at the right place.
I've never asked her how she knew


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Are you flying pal? I think that flight gets in pretty early. After you get through customs, you hit the baggage claim. I always take a deep breath before going through the automated doors. There really shouldn't be that many people waiting but they will be all lined up along the rail. I think in terminal 1 there was a greeting area that was separated by the first letter of your last name, she could meet you there. Like Fred98TJ I never had to use it, my girl always came running up to me. Good luck and when you come back write up your adventure, we would love to read it.


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

Lanhawk said:


> Are you flying pal? I think that flight gets in pretty early. After you get through customs, you hit the baggage claim. I always take a deep breath before going through the automated doors. There really shouldn't be that many people waiting but they will be all lined up along the rail. I think in terminal 1 there was a greeting area that was separated by the first letter of your last name, she could meet you there. Like Fred98TJ I never had to use it, my girl always came running up to me. Good luck and when you come back write up your adventure, we would love to read it.


I had the same experiance when I arrived. Swear there was 100X the number of people along that rail then could have been on the arriving flights. I did not have to ask as I must have looked lost and scared. One of the Security came up and asked if a friend was meeting me. They paged her and then stayed with me till we saw her waving. Not knowing better I gave the Security Gal 20USD. Man was she happy. Think she would have followed us home and become our Maid. I have since learned however that Filipina have this weird sense for locating us. Have no idea how they do that.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

You can always buy a SIM card as soon as you arrive and contact her that way.

Also lots of places on line will sell you a Ph SIM card if you want one before you get here.


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

Lanhawk said:


> Are you flying pal? I think that flight gets in pretty early. After you get through customs, you hit the baggage claim. I always take a deep breath before going through the automated doors. There really shouldn't be that many people waiting but they will be all lined up along the rail. I think in terminal 1 there was a greeting area that was separated by the first letter of your last name, she could meet you there. Like Fred98TJ I never had to use it, my girl always came running up to me. Good luck and when you come back write up your adventure, we would love to read it.


YUP, flying PAL nonstop from Vancouver and true scheduled arrival time is early, 4:30 am. Does an early time like usually mean less busy at airport and does it also mean less hot? I have two main fears... getting lost and also my luggage getting lost.


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Its wirth 20 pesos



good tip, thanks! but i will have a cellphone - an old one but its unlocked and I just ordered a globe sims card.


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

pakawala said:


> #18 is a good location it's near the taxi's. Video of NAIA Terminal 2 outside arrival
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFe8O9t2pT0
> 
> ...



Thank you for all the info.. was great to see those videos... he says 13 to 16 is for international arrivals.. But I got a response from another site who said that now for Terminal 2, they can wait outside the lobby area. Said that waiting at numbered bays now is just for Terminal 1. I will be bringing an old cell phone so hopefully it will work to text her. She is not experienced herself, she is a poor province girl. I told her the cab driver taking her to airport should know where to drop her off to wait for international arrrivals


----------

